# New member - supply question



## romexrocket (Oct 3, 2007)

Russell said:


> Hi, i trained as electrician with British Steel, now want to move into domestic instalation, and have some questions if anyone can advise:
> If I am working on the CU how do I get the supply disconnected, the incoming cable has wire crimps on so i guess i don't remove them, who do i contact? Also if i am doing a partial rewire and want the CU supply OFF then how do i go about having power to work with?


 
Probably have to get a temporary saw pole for temp power.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Russell,you need to contact your electricity supplier to make alterations to your metering and supply layout,they then put you a 100 amp switch in the tails to your consumer unit you then can isolate your supply as and when you like.
This service will cost you though.

I have seen the seals cut on the cut out fuse BUT I DON'T AGREE WITH THIS WAY OF DOING THINGS.
The metering people usually just come along and reseal it though.
When i worked for the supply company they used to fine people for doing such.


Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Russell

Just to add to Chris's comments. You can break the supply fuse seal if you are registered with the Supply Company.But you must first notify them and then reseal with a temporary seal pack they will have provided. Where you cannot contact them prior to breaking the seal - as in the case of refitting a hazardous Mains Incomer etc - you must again reseal and notify later. This is the situation with Yorkshire Electric and NorWeb so I guess all other Companies are the same.

Frank


----------



## Tricky4a (Dec 15, 2007)

*Free!*



chrisb271 said:


> Hi Russell,you need to contact your electricity supplier to make alterations to your metering and supply layout,they then put you a 100 amp switch in the tails to your consumer unit you then can isolate your supply as and when you like.
> This service will cost you though.
> 
> I have seen the seals cut on the cut out fuse BUT I DON'T AGREE WITH THIS WAY OF DOING THINGS.
> ...


The good news is it is actually free!

Under the continuity of supply act the supplier of the electicity into the premises must provide a way of locally isolating the supply.

You will get the run around from various departments but if you are prepared to argue they will do it. If I have to make the phone calls I charge £35 to get it sorted out. The supplier is on top of the utility bill.

I use it as a way of establishing a little trust with the client from the beginning.


Fill your boots boys!


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

tricky are you sure thay HAVE to fit one 

i am haveing the argument with them atm and i have been told i have to fit it test it and they will come back and turn the power back to when they can see its tested (dont ask how to do th live test with it off) 

is there some were in the books that stats they have to 


thanks Philip


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

Philip:-
Cannot really see why a supplier would wish to see installation test results??
Years ago this was the case if a disconnector switch was not fitted then the supplier could be potentially introducing a hazardous voltage into the installation.Supplier would fit tails from installation direct into meter.
Todays standard in my part of the woods is that for new installations/upgrades a disconnector switch would be fitted to allow the contractor to connect to the unsealed side of the switch as and when required,therefore the onus is on the contractor to ensure the safety of the installation prior to energizing.In my opinion the latter is the preferred method!,since the contractor doesnt have to be on site at the same time as the electricity supplier.:thumbsup: 
Certainly easier to isolate and lock off a dangerous supply than removing fuses again leaving access to the incoming supply fairly easy,and not forgetting free leccy!


----------

